# Ohm boy



## vabio (3/2/19)

Hi everyone looking to buy a silver ohm boy squonk. New. Any vendors that can help? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/2/19)

No silver but black and white available....
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...ts/rage-155w-squonk-mod?variant=9728240943140

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vabio (4/2/19)

Christos said:


> No silver but black and white available....
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...ts/rage-155w-squonk-mod?variant=9728240943140


Thanks but kinda set on the silver. Thanks for the reply. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/19)

Not sure if this is what you want @vabio 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/in-stock-rage-squonk-mod-by-ohm-boy?variant=8656148627576

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/2/19)

Silver said:


> Not sure if this is what you want @vabio
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/in-stock-rage-squonk-mod-by-ohm-boy?variant=8656148627576


Brushed metal sold out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/19)

My mistake , sorry @vabio !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

